# AAR Frontsight training



## Loki (Nov 19, 2013)

I trained with this organization in 1996 in Arvin Ca. when they first started, really before they started.

*AAR Frontsight debrief*
Pistol 2 day class skill builder.
This class is designed to polish skills and prepare the student population for the more advanced courses. You must be a graduate of their basic course before you can attend this class.

I stayed in a hotel called "Saddle west" which was 65.00 per night.
November 2013.
Weather; perfect! 67-71f all day long.

37 students
3 instructors
Report time 0630hrs, flexible (you can arrive 40 minutes late and be good to go).
500 rounds, I shot 425 total.
Classroom started at 0800hrs​
*Day #1 *
Twenty minute safety brief move to range from a massive classroom. Instructor intros complete and off we went. 50% of the class was lecture, recap of all basic skills sets, Tac-reload, malfunctions, presentations, chamber checks all the normal stuff. Then we broke into to two groups. We were required to partner up and maintain 2-3 foot distance from the shooter while he / she was shooting. This in order to prevent accidents and provide coaching to the shooter. (Yes, a student coaching...). Which meant when you were off the line not on the firing string you had to be on the line with the other group and on them. Thankfully I had no partner. Another student who happened to be an instructor from the organization named "douchebag" was assigned to the target next to me.  He was introduced to the class as an off duty instructor. The young man had great difficulty hitting the scoring zone of the target with frequency and problems performing the basic manipulations.  Then his buddies, other instructors continued to visit him and talk during firing drills on the line and goof around in my area.
Douchebag stopped me during a chamber check and told me not to put my finger in the ejection port area because it was unsafe to touch the round in the chamber.
·  He said; “Stop, don’t ever put your finger in the ejection port and touch the round in the chamber.”
·  ME; “How do I determine at night whether it’s loaded?”
·  Douchebag; “use a flashlight and look”.
·  Me; “do you put the light in your mouth, hold it during a fight to light up the gun and look in the chamber to see if it is loaded?"
·  Douchebag; “yes, we use a flashlight".
·  Me; "fucking perfect, I never had any training and was a Postman and owned a flower shop.  So of course I didn't know all this high speed action guy stuff. I just didn't know and will ask you or the other instructors when I have a problem or cannot figure it out. I really appreciate your help and expertise"​Anyway later that day he discharged his weapon on two occasions during a non-firing dry practice drills. No response by the instructors... He claimed no previous military, law enforcement or professional experience. This guy knew everything and everybody. His dad was a “Hand to hand combat instructor” for Special forces and was on secret missions, his uncles were each a Navy SEAL, a Recon Marine and a Special Forces dude. He would walk all over the line giving advice and correcting students. No response by instructor staff. He also made a point of correcting the firing line every cycle and telling people to move up or back two inches to straighten the firing line.

*Day 2*
Start 0800hrs, short review and re-cap of skills again then they introduced concealment and everyone has to shoot from concealment. Now this got really fun since I had four people next to me that continued to wave their fucking muzzles around everywhere and were broke like football bats. Which was nice since it added to the training effect and high adventure mode. You know stress simulation, let's not forget douchebag on my left and the two retarded brain dead geriatrics to my right. So it was an exciting fun filled day. Then during qualification practice runs I had instructors come up and talk to me about my foot position, douchebag was horse playing ran into me while I was shooting bumping my gun off target. Another time some mystery instructor young friend of douchebag thought she saw my clothing in my holster, she stopped me as the beep went off and was ready to fire again on another practice run. I missed out on two more practice runs.

In hind-sight I should have told douchebag to help out the old people and bet him with dollar bills every run. I could have made some beer money. I tried hard to remain the gray man and was fairly successful. Better yet I should have moved shooting position to the other side of the range.I shot relatively well in this course and achieved some super dooper shooter status thingee certificate.

I thanked all of the instructors for their excellent instruction and awesome unbelievable abilities.

* Conclusion; *
The range facility and target systems were some of the best I have ever seen anywhere in the world. This is mass production, assembly line gun training. There basic courses seem to be pretty solid and the basic format is revolved around the “modern technique” with some really interesting modifications.  The instructors had great difficulty analyzing shooters or targets correctly. The staff (line coaches) I came in contact with young, inexperienced and egotistical.  And that's just what I saw in their interactions with other students. The majority of the staff I had contact with were between 27-32 in age. A small portion of the staff appears above 40 (range masters) with related long term relative experience. The ranges, administration, organization and overall logistical support were amazing. These are some of the finest ranges and layouts I have ever seen in my life. This organization runs hundreds of people through training weekly and thousands annually.  Obviously Douchebag is not representative of the entire organization nor its instructors. But the lack of professionalism, knowledge of the subject matter on the part of Douchbag as an instructor gave me pause.  He was unable to perform many of the basic skills and or hit his target in the scoring zone within 90%. He is no one I would ever consider an instructor or someone to work with clients. His demeanor, behavior and appearance was poor at best and totally unacceptable.  Part of the problem is this place is growing so fast. They can't get the staff and the quality of personnel required to provide consistency and high levels of professionalism. Combine that with very low wages and you have some problems.

RATING
Facility, support, logistics and organization; 10!
Staff; 4 , way above par of most military firearms instructors I was exposed to in the DOD, about par of most law enforcement range staff I have dealt. No where close to the professional level folks within several organizations.​Amazing physical facility, administration, organization and range layout. I purchased several of the Lifetime memberships for family several years ago. Each was $250.00. It's well worth this price for use of the facility for practice and general repetitive training. I would recommend this place for basic weapon training and beginners. Also regular updates and practice your skill set. Ignore the idiots and do your thing. I'm told the shotgun and rifle classes are much smaller. The rifle ranges are crazy amazing!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 19, 2013)

While I was with TF SARG we had sent 3-4 instructors to front sight for a week long pistol/rifle class. Our instructors came back with a review/list on how not to do things. Said the training was sub-par to what we were doing, and we did not entertain sending more instructors.

Your AAR, jives with the AAR I sat in a few years ago about them, very basic, to many students, experience lacking instructors, but top notch equipment/facility.


----------

